
A Reimplementation of NetBSD Using a Microkernel - protomyth
https://talks.discoverbsd.com/2016/01/31/a-reimplementation-of-netbsd-using-a-microkernel.html
======
carussell
Comments from the last time this was posted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9735358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9735358)

------
shahbazac
I get an error when I press the play button. Perhaps the same/similar video?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pebP891V0c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pebP891V0c)

~~~
protomyth
weird: try
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pebP891V0c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pebP891V0c)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu1JuwVfYTc&index=22&list=PL...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu1JuwVfYTc&index=22&list=PLWW0CjV-
TafY0NqFDvD4k31CtnX-CGn8f)

